
Whitespace (Programming Language) - notadog
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Whitespace_(programming_language)
======
daly
[http://daly.axiom-developer.org/hello.w](http://daly.axiom-
developer.org/hello.w)

is a program in "whitespace". The original text is the standard C helloworld
program.

Characters are converted to morse code. A morse 'dih' is converted to 'space'
and 'dah' is converted to 'tab'

